# Danzig is apparently making a film based off his erotica comics



## KnightBrolaire

http://www.metalinjection.net/at-th...money-to-make-a-movie-about-his-erotica-comic

I doubt most of you have paged through his comics (I have and they're hilariously stupid). Verotika in particular was pretty shit. It's just a glorified excuse for gore and titties, which normally I'd be all for, but given the likely budget and the fact that glen is directing, composing and writing the script, ehh....


----------



## Demiurge

Years ago, it was flipping houses. Now, the quick & easy money is in establishing comic book cinematic universes.


----------



## Rosal76

KnightBrolaire said:


> I doubt most of you have paged through his comics (I have and they're hilariously stupid). Verotika in particular was pretty shit. It's just a glorified excuse for gore and titties, which normally I'd be all for, but given the likely budget and the fact that glen is directing, composing and writing the script, ehh...



I saw one of Glenn's comics in the mid 1990's in a comic shop and I believe, I really can't remember, it was the first issue of Satanika. Man, it was pretty rough with the violence and sex. I had already collected all of the Hellraiser comics from Epic so I thought I had seen everything that was graphic in a comic book. I was like, "Damn. Pinhead, you might have to step back on this". LOL.

As far as his movie goes, I'll read the reviews, watch any trailers/short clips (if available) if it is made.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rosal76 said:


> I saw one of Glenn's comics in the mid 1990's in a comic shop and I believe, I really can't remember, it was the first issue of Satanika. Man, it was pretty rough with the violence and sex. I had already collected all of the Hellraiser comics from Epic so I thought I had seen everything that was graphic in a comic book. I was like, "Damn. Pinhead, you might have to step back on this". LOL.
> 
> As far as his movie goes, I'll read the reviews, watch any trailers/short clips (if available) if it is made.


yeah but I have a distinct feeling they'll neuter the really rough stuff, that almost always happens with comic book adaptations. Look at preacher, it's not anywhere near as messed up as the comics.


----------



## eggy in a bready

this is the only danzig erotic anything i would want to see a film adaptation of


----------



## feraledge

I'd buy the VHS tape in a minute if it was all Glenn sitting in a cemetery reading his own erotica comics. No shots of the comics, just him reading and reacting to them. With that goddamn fishnet shirt.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so Verotika is making the rounds at some festivals and apparently it's like The Room levels of shittiness.
https://bloody-disgusting.com/revie...qmX3zly-bg9Cr0dKczspvz42R4XFnGXc6cbY78n8-feX0


----------



## DudeManBrother

I’m actually way more interested in watching it now that I know it’s The Room and Samurai Cop bad; and not I Still Know What You Did Last Summer bad.


----------



## wankerness

Heh, the AV Club compared it to The Room also. I went from not caring in any way to wanting to see it very badly.

https://film.avclub.com/holy-hell-glenn-danzig-mightve-just-made-the-room-of-h-1835503250

A woman with nipples in her eyes!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> Heh, the AV Club compared it to The Room also. I went from not caring in any way to wanting to see it very badly.
> 
> https://film.avclub.com/holy-hell-glenn-danzig-mightve-just-made-the-room-of-h-1835503250
> 
> A woman with nipples in her eyes!!!


it's actually that she has eyes for nipples, not vice versa


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's actually that she has eyes for nipples, not vice versa



That makes more sense. Not MUCH more, mind you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Abandon all hope ye who watch this


----------



## Rosal76

KnightBrolaire said:


> Abandon all hope ye who watch this




Might have to read what's it's all about first. At 0:52, looks like the same effect/font they used for John Carpentar's version of The Thing. Pretty neat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rosal76 said:


> Might have to read what's it's all about first. At 0:52, looks like the same effect/font they used for John Carpentar's version of The Thing. Pretty neat.


It's supposed to be like a really bad Tales of the crypt esque anthology film. Don't go in with any expectations of a decent plot or acting.


----------



## c7spheres

Weird, evil, erotic, cute goth girl. My low bar has been met.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

eggy in a bready said:


> this is the only danzig erotic anything i would want to see a film adaptation of



This would be hilarious!


----------



## InHiding

I can't believe these fraud hacks™ did an hour review of this film:


----------

